# Looking for company in connecticut for screen printing (all over)



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

Im looking for a company in connecticut to handle all my t-shirt printing needs.


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Looking for company in connecticut*



primal1331 said:


> Im looking for a company in connecticut to handle all my t-shirt printing needs.


I found a few via Google.

1) www.a2z*screenprinting*.com/

2) Hartford CT T-Shirt Printing | CT Custom T-Shirts | CT Screen Printing | Berlin, CT | American Silk Screening, LLC

3) Screen Printing CT | Embroidery CT | Custom T-shirts Connecticut

4) Nice T Shirt :: Connecticut's Best Custom Printing and Embroidery

5) Screen Tek - The Impression Experts

These are all one stop shops. Meaning ink and stitch. #5 does web design too.

Key words used: custom screen printing in conneticut


----------



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Re: Looking for company in connecticut*

Thanks, im also looking for all over the shirt printing.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I can print all over you shirt! Lol. 

A little of this and that. 

Hope you have a good sense of humor. 

Please have a nice weekend everyone.


----------



## StevesApparel (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Looking for company in connecticut*



primal1331 said:


> Thanks, im also looking for all over the shirt printing.


These guys have their stuff on display at the hospital. I know they are in Des Moines, Ia, but they are pretty nice shirts.

I was not able to find anything specific after nearl 30 mins on Google, but this list COULD be promising:

Screen Printing in CT


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for company in connecticut*

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: Looking for company in connecticut*



primal1331 said:


> Thanks, im also looking for all over the shirt printing.


You might not find that in CT because it's such a specialized service. But you can find the companies that do offer all over printing in this post: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing/t8891.html


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

We can handle any of your screen printing needs from our new plant in Stamford, Ct. We have top the line equipment from M&R including a Tri-Light ST, which can burn screens up to 52" x 60" for great all over prints.

Call Me at: 888-516-4190

Don
Print Promowear
201 Harvard Ave.
Stamford, CT 06902


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don, maybe you should PM her, instead of promoting your business. Forum police don't really appreciate it. 

Not trying to rain on your parade.


----------



## DonR (May 6, 2011)

Sorry, did not know not to post directly when someone is asing for a specific service. Please remove the post and I will contact them with a PM.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don, I'm not the FP. Just a member as you.


----------



## greattatee (Dec 5, 2008)

I can do all over prints. Up to 4 feet x 3 1/2 feet


----------

